# old mates



## fallow (Apr 27, 2012)

medic cedric carnatic or ross group trawlers most cat boats bird boats ross revenge tarrifa late 60s early 70s also hyria vietnam 72 anyone remember that first trip with mutton from new plymouth to odessa trying times my name rick robb now living in north island new zealand


----------



## james hansell (Apr 3, 2012)

Hi Fallow
I sailed on the Cedric 1965 S.O.S. great ship.
regards Jim Hansell


----------



## kjsheppard (Apr 25, 2015)

Little bit later, I sailed on Cedric 1971-72 as 3rd Lecky

Kevin Sheppard


----------

